# Plans for DIY internal filter



## Nick26GR (Jan 5, 2007)

I.m building my 60g tank and i would like your opinion about my filter.In my storage room i have some filter media,like blue sponge bio-balls,substrat pro ceramics etc.So i'm thinking of buliding an internal filter in my new aquarium.I would like your opinion about the position of the filter.Should be like pic 1 or 2?Also i'm thinking not to glue it on the glasses of the aquarium ,but fit it inside it,so in the future i will be able to take it of and clean it.
And something else.I will drill a 1 1/2'' hole in the front glass of the filter so the water will overflow inside it.Is this big enough hole?
....Aaaa and my last question.For 60g what pump should i use.Thank you


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a tank with internal filter too.
And mine's like your 1st pic.
it looks better and you'll not have to use plants to hide the internal filter.


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 28, 2006)

I like the idea of positioning the filter on the side of the tank. The output flowing across the tank would be a refreshing look.


----------



## jonathan03 (Oct 20, 2005)

The side seems like the best place for it since the back is just too long. You might want to cover the filter with a peice of wood paneling going up from your stand to the canopy if you will have one. I'm not sure how it would look if you could see into the filter. I'm sure that over time it would get too as all filters do. It would be great to see inside for cleaning though. 

There is also some acrylic paint availible that could be used to paint the left wall of the filter so you can't see inside the filter looking from the left end of the tank towards the filter. It all depends on where you will put the tank and if you intend for it to be a show tank or not. Quite a bit is just opinion too!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd personally have it at the back. If you have it at the side, you'll have a long tank but I'd get thrown off by the "box" on the side...I just imagined my tank with a large black box taking up space on the side versus on the back wall...


----------



## altum_lover76 (Jan 23, 2007)

*May i share...*

Hi to all on board!!

First to intro myself...
I'm Altum_lover76 from Singapore.

Was reading ur thread and i thought why not share somethig with u guys that some of us in singapore are already doing. There are threads with regards to the internal filter @ AquaticQuotient.com. Also, pls allow me to share m idea.

Cheers!!

 Always learning, always blessng...


----------



## nixer (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: May i share...*



altum_lover76 said:


> Hi to all on board!!
> 
> First to intro myself...
> I'm Altum_lover76 from Singapore.
> ...


i like that setup but i would just make it like an overflow in the back middle bringing water in from the top and either have one powerhead with a t for a pump or 2 of the same powerheads going out on the sides

or you could do one in each back corner with a powerhead setup for a return


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I think placement depends on how you want the water to flow in the tank. 
An extreme possibility: Put one at each end. Intake on the north, with most of the filtration protecting the inlets, and outlet on the south. This makes a river tank. Connection is under the substrate with PVC pipes. 

If the filter is at one end (intake and outlet) I think there will be less water movement at the opposite end of the tank. 

If the filter is centered on the back, then there will probably be better water movement throughout the tank. Perhaps: Inlet gratings on both sides of the filter, pump in the middle, feeding a spray bar. 

Inlet and outlet sizing:
I would use a grated inlet, perhaps one whole section of the way you have drawn it. Inlets can get blocked with debris, and a small inlet will have such a strong suction that plant leaves or weak fish will be stuck to it. If the full height of the first section is mostly inlet then the suction at any one point is not so strong, so it will be easier for you to wipe it clean, and less dangerous to the livestock. Larger area also means that if a leaf does happen to land over part of the inlet, there is still plenty more area to keep up the water flow. 

Outlet will depend on the pump size, how many gallons per hour (or per minute) it will be moving, and what size outlet it has. Instead of a point outlet (one pipe, cut off) you could connect a spray bar to this filter design.


----------

